# Mercedes-Benz ML350 polished and coated with Finest.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all!

another black large car...

Sorry for watermarks. If it non acceptable, I'll remove it.

pics before:

condition before:




and pics after:





curing coating 










and few outside pics

















Paint was polished with Menzerna and Sonax compounds. Coated with c.quartz finest. Glass was treated with aquapel. rims with dlux.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You are a busy chap owning a black car I am familiar with those swirls, love the Merc a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------

